# urgent bleeding



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

got a free deformed leopard gecko a week ago 

and there was a bad a couple of sheds on 1 hand all stuck together i have managed to get most of it off.

the thing is i have 1 toe left and i was rubbing it to get the shed off and it was bleeding. i did not manage to get the shed off so i dont know where the blood is coming from all i know is that the blood is coming from 1 toe

should i take it to the vet tommorow NOTElease do the poll


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

i cant belive you even need to ask get to the vets asap!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Yes take her to the vets. Theres a reason she was free. Also what do you mean rubbing her leg?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

I voted yes. There was no need to make the poll, or even ask the question. If your animal is bleeding and you don't know why or where it is coming from, then you should take it to the vet as soon as possible.

Where is the gecko now, what sort of setup is it currently in?


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

*gecko*

please do the poll lol go to the vets or ya local rep shop


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

steve111 said:


> please do the poll lol go to the vets or ya *local rep shop*


if its anything like my local they wont be very helpful.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

If I understand correctly the leo is bleeding from where the retained shed is yes?
If so Im going to hazzard a guess at the shed restricting blood flow and starting to cut off as such. I would strongly advise to keep it clean(wash in luke warm water with swabs or cotton buds like the ones you use in your ears) very gently. Keep him/her on kitchen roll.

Get her to a vets as soon as you can.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

*gecko*

fair enough im lucky my local rep shops are wicked one of them is the best around


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Any chance of a pic of her injured bit? And yes hun...take her to the vets asap, sounds like she could do with a check up anyway if she has issues with deformaties : victory:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

I told you a week ago to take it connor :bash:


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

this is a perfect example of what hapens when a 12 year old is alowed pets they know nothing about i realy hope for the leos sake you do listen to people about the leo as you were told last week to get it to a vet you have left it so long it has more than likley done more damage to the poor animal


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

i know she has to go to the vet it is my stubern dad that is saying it is only a wee cut

BTW it is not currently bleeding but was last night just doing this thread to get evidence so he will take me


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

the best thing you can do is rehome it with some one that is willing to take it to a vet then


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

i will take her to the vet tomorrow or i will get a rep shop to have a look at her


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Have you owned a leopard gecko before? And have you had experience with 'special needs' lizards? Just wondering.


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

blackbat67 said:


> Have you owned a leopard gecko before? And have you had experience with 'special needs' lizards? Just wondering.


no it's his first reptile


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Who the hell gave a 13 year old a "free deformed leopard gecko"?
I despair. I really do!


----------



## scots_pine (Mar 25, 2009)

Connor, you disgust me.

Petition to out Connor as a "no nothing know it all"

Signed.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

In that case, I highly recommend that you take the gecko to the vest in the morning, but then you pass it on to somebody else - someone more capable of caring for it and rehabilitating it. Someone with more time - I mean, don't you go back to school soon?

There are special gecko rehomers on here, and they have a site. I'll try and find it for you, there might be a rehomer near you.


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> Who the hell gave a 13 year old a "free deformed leopard gecko"?
> I despair. I really do!


my point exactly

i have told him to try and rehome this leo


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, here's the website: Home

There is a rehomer in Glasgow: Sparkle on here.

For the leo's sake I hope you get in contact with her, or another more experienced leo owner in your area. Thanks.


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

connor who gave you this "free deformed gecko"


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

As knowledgeable as Lynn (Sparkle) is what that poor animal needs is a vet and a responsible home.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

angela__k__84 said:


> As knowledgeable as Lynn (Sparkle) is what that poor animal needs is a vet and a responsible home.



what do you mean responsible 
i am responsible 

im not like any other kid animals r my life

i do not own 1 games console


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

she means to someone more experienced, a normal leo then maybe you could handle it but as it is "deformed" this counts as a special leo and should have gone to a very experienced owner who knows exactly what they are doing.

do you have pics? and who gave you this gecko?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

The guy is a moron imo, taking on anything free even though he cannot care for it..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/311216-invert-rehoming.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-classifieds/311224-amphibian-re-homing.html

I honestly cannot belive someone even gave him the gecko... GET IT TO THE VET!!


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Agree 100% with PRS.


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

he is 12 not 13 he said he clicked the 13 and over bit when registering in all rights he shouldnt even be on the forum


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

PRS said:


> The guy is a moron imo, taking on anything free even though he cannot care for it..
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/311216-invert-rehoming.html
> 
> ...


if u acutely open your eyes i did not put a reptile rehoming, you idiot:bash:


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> if u acutely open your eyes i did not put a reptile rehoming, you idiot:bash:


connor WHO GAVE YOU THE LEO

and people arnt saying you said rehoming they are advising that you rehome this leo asap and let an experienced person get it to the vet and help the poor thing.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

rab your wrong


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

i give up


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

your not answering any questions which people need in order to help you, your just gonna give up on the leo and get annoyed because people arnt giving you the answer you want.


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

how am i wrong connor


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

blackbat67 said:


> Agree 100% with PRS.


Thanks lol, Connor just get it to the vet or give it to someone who will treat it please.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

As Kirsty has said, you're not telling us what we need to know to help you help this leopard gecko. From what I've read of your posts you seem to set your mind on something that takes your fancy then give up later. In this case I think it's best you give up now and get that gecko to somebody who will be able to help it.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

kirstyink said:


> your not answering any questions which people need in order to help you, your just gonna give up on the leo and get annoyed because people arnt giving you the answer you want.


i got it from someone who was keeping it as a pet they are not on this forum and i am not giving out there info sorry


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> i got it from someone who was keeping it as a pet they are not on this forum and i am not giving out there info sorry


do you have any pics of the leo and of whever its bleeding? has it been eating okay? what are its temps? what are you keeping it in and on?


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

he got them from a clasfied ad either gumtree or preloved


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cause that's relevant and narrows it down... 

what's done is done, it's in connor's care and we should be helping, not hurling abuse... remember, the younger ones may not take the comments as well as the adults (altho even adults don't take them well at times) 

i agree a vet is needed but there's plenty to do in the meantime... whereabouts is/was the blood coming from? the toes? legs? somewhere else? it is common for leos to bleed when they have retained shed... i have an adult leo whose toes bleed regularly due to bad shedding and when rubbing with luke warm water and a cotton bud to get it off it becomes sore... reptile shedding aid is great and i find this works well...


----------



## Charlie1985 (Apr 24, 2009)

this is proof kids shouldn't have pets, its always the animal that has to suffer and its not fair


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

Charlie1985 said:


> this is proof kids shouldn't have pets, its always the animal that has to suffer and its not fair


 
very true wont be long before he pms admin and asks for the thread to be locked nd removed to hide his stupidity like he always does


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

piercedrab said:


> very true wont be long before he pms admin and asks for the thread to be locked nd removed to hide his stupidity like he always does


are you in the same age range? if not stop acting like it... 

his best bet would be to just ignore the stupid comments and just discuss via pm with people who are actually wanting to help, not have a dig :whistling2:


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

no im older but sick of seing him pop up with his stupid stuff changing his mind geting something then giving it away cause he wants somehing else


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

piercedrab said:


> no im older but sick of seing him pop up with his stupid stuff changing his mind geting something then giving it away cause he wants somehing else


WTF when have i ever did that


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

piercedrab said:


> no im older but sick of seing him pop up with his stupid stuff changing his mind geting something then giving it away cause he wants somehing else


then moan whinge wine via pm on the forum

let me know how you get on connor


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Charlie1985 said:


> this is proof kids shouldn't have pets, its always the animal that has to suffer and its not fair


 
Im 18 - just turned
Had reptiles since I was 13 other pets since I was a bairn
Dont you dare sit there like a keyboard hero and tar every young person with pets you irresponsible fool. Im one of the special needs geckos rehomers as well and all my animals are in immaculate conditions and have the utmost care and affection more so than some adults who get pets. Age is not a factor its competance.

This forum actually disgusts me at times
Hes 13 rather than slating him would trying to help not be better?
For a start yes Connor you should not have taken the animal on period. Its in need of care and unfortunately at your age if your parents do not want to help you you must not take on these tasks - or at least pass them on to someone who can cope with them immediately.

Find someone who is able to treat this animal and give it the treatment it needs. In the meantime follow what I said on my first post on the first page. Clean and sanitary conditions (this should be done anyway but even more so if there is an injury/wound). Get it to a vet or pass it on to someone who can before it gets nasty.


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> WTF when have i ever did that


erm teh frog that you gave away you wanted one and put it in a tank with fish that i shouldnt have been in with


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Connor in the interests of the gecko please answer the questions to those who are trying to help you.


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

vickylolage said:


> Im 18 - just turned
> Had reptiles since I was 13 other pets since I was a bairn
> Dont you dare sit there like a keyboard hero and tar every young person with pets you irresponsible fool. Im one of the special needs geckos rehomers as well and all my animals are in immaculate conditions and have the utmost care and affection more so than some adults who get pets. Age is not a factor its competance.
> 
> ...


 
he is only 12 not 13 when signing up to teh forum he clicked the 13 and over bit


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

i have tried so many to help him even rehomed an african clawed frog from him cos his fish ate it

gave him so much advice on these leos especially the deformed one told him a week ago when he got them to take it to the vet for a checkup also said i think he should rehome it as he doesn't have the experience to look after a special leo so thats why i am annoyed because if he actually listened this thread wouldn't even be on here

If i wasn't unemployed at the moment i would take it myself but i just dont have the money to pay vet bills for an animal thats not mine


----------



## Charlie1985 (Apr 24, 2009)

more helpful posts? how many posts do you think it takes to tell this guy "yes take it to a vet" or give it to somebody who can care for it, scanning through the thread it sems people have tried to give some pretty sound advice too. i was just pointing out, kids should not have pets because its not fair on the suffering animal


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Charlie1985 said:


> more helpful posts? how many posts do you think it takes to tell this guy "yes take it to a vet" or give it to somebody who can care for it, scanning through the thread it sems people have tried to give some pretty sound advice too. i was just pointing out, *kids should not have pets because its not fair on the suffering animal*


 
SOME kids should not have pets
I take and Im sure many others will great offence to that because Ive only technically been a legal adult since a week gone Friday


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

To be honest Connor has been given plenty of sound advice on a different forum however chooses not to listen resulting in buying animals that later on someone else has to rehome for him.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

If the OP isnt going to answer any of the questions then perhaps we should not be answering anymore? 

It appears to be a typical help me thread where the OP doesnt actually take onboard what anyone is saying it happens on here alot but we should try to assist and not point the finger.


----------



## Charlie1985 (Apr 24, 2009)

I dare say there are many "kids" out there who loving care for there pets, But things go wrong for the most experienced keepers, so even more so for the less experienced and how is a 13 year old kid expected to pay a £300 vets bill? they cant, the animal suffers, thats why kids should not have pets


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

He shouldn't have taken it on in the first place and should either take it to the vet or rehome it. But seriously, to say kids shouldn't have pets is stupid. I've seen adults on here in worse situations than this and there are some great young keepers on here.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nismo75 said:


> To be honest Connor has been given plenty of sound advice on a different forum however chooses not to listen resulting in buying animals that later on someone else has to rehome for him.


 
I think this is the bit most people are showing their concerns about imo


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Charlie1985 said:


> I dare say there are many "kids" out there who loving care for there pets, But things go wrong for the most experienced keepers, so even more so for the less experienced and how is a 13 year old kid expected to pay a £300 vets bill? they cant, the animal suffers, thats why kids should not have pets


A 13 year old isn't expected to pay vet bills, at that age the parents are legally responsible for the animal.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Charlie1985 said:


> I dare say there are many "kids" out there who loving care for there pets, But things go wrong for the most experienced keepers, so even more so for the less experienced and how is a 13 year old kid expected to pay a £300 vets bill? they cant, the animal suffers, thats why kids should not have pets


Which is why I said parents should be on board at his age?
Ive paid for my animals since I was 15 food, housing, vet fees by getting a job. I proved I was responsible to my parents and therefore could get more pets. Your blinkered view astounds me. hen people wonder why kids are disrespectful and tuen out like gits - maybe because we're given such a hard time because of what a few may do.



Juzza12 said:


> He shouldn't have taken it on in the first place and should either take it to the vet or rehome it. But seriously, to say kids shouldn't have pets is stupid. I've seen adults on here in worse situations than this and there are some great young keepers on here.


:2thumb::notworthy:
Finally someone speaking sense
I think I just fell in love


----------



## Charlie1985 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes parents should foot the bill in an ideal world, but the fact this thread exists its proof we do not live in an ideal world.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> I think this is the bit most people are showing their concerns about imo


That is correct mate, he is well known in a forum up here.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> A 13 year old isn't expected to pay vet bills, at that age the parents are legally responsible for the animal.


not that this is in anyway relevant to the OP and his question but... i got my first pair of leos when i was 7 :gasp: we only needed the vets once and my dad drove me all the way up to tarpauly to see a specialist rep vet.
unfortunately i am now expected to pay for my reps myself :devil::lol2:

oh and who are the 3 people that said it doesnt need taking to the vets? :hmm:


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Mouki said:


> not that this is in anyway relevant to the OP and his question but... i got my first pair of leos when i was 7 :gasp: we only needed the vets once and my dad drove me all the way up to tarpauly to see a specialist rep vet.
> unfortunately i am now expected to pay for my reps myself :devil::lol2:
> 
> oh and who are the 3 people that said it doesnt need taking to the vets? :hmm:


WHAT
A pet! As a child! :gasp:

:whistling2:


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

People that are slating him know what he is like, he has been given advise on other things before and never ever listens. :whip:

Connor get the leo to the vet, you should have took it there in the 1st place you have no experience with lizards never mind ones with shedding problems and other deformities.

And the person who gave him it needs a good slap :bash:

Leeann


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Charlie1985 said:


> this is proof kids shouldn't have pets, its always the animal that has to suffer and its not fair


Sorry to hijack - but what?

Technically I'm a "kid" being 17, does this therefore mean I cannot have a pet? How narrow minded.

And your point about 13 year olds not being able to afford a £300 vets bill. A lot of "adults" can't either.

Being a "kid" does not make me a bad owner does it? No. Being a retard makes bad owners.

Its true SOME kids shouldnt have pets, but making that generalization is utter bull plop IMO.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sadly i feel the result of this thread could be sad, i mean the OP is just answering back to peoples help and doesnt seem to be listening.

I operate as a rehomer and am shocked at how it has ended up, i am not gonna be nasty to the OP as i feel the lad has posted thread in a desperate attempt to seek help but OP if yu are reading this i work for Ace Reptiles Gloucester and will happily rehome and pay vets fees.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mouki said:


> oh and who are the 3 people that said it doesnt need taking to the vets? :hmm:


 
I too am wondering this :bash:


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

vickylolage said:


> WHAT
> A pet! As a child! :gasp:
> 
> :whistling2:


:lol2:
tbh i was obsessed with them and always fretting bout them. never really did like rodent fluffy things that much... 


messengermatt said:


> I too am wondering this :bash:


come on own up...:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

IndigoFire said:


> bull plop .


Indeed it is and i think i found my new saying for the week:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

IndigoFire said:


> Sorry to hijack - but what?
> 
> Technically I'm a "kid" being 17, does this therefore mean I cannot have a pet? How narrow minded.
> 
> ...


thtere is a reason that it is illegal to sell an animal to anyone under 16 and this is a perfect example


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

IndigoFire said:


> Sorry to hijack - but what?
> 
> Technically I'm a "kid" being 17, does this therefore mean I cannot have a pet? How narrow minded.
> 
> ...


Dont be silly
its common knowledge that young people are obviously incompetant and once we reach the magical world of adulthood at 18 your enlightened. Yes I felt this exerience last week... I feel I am so much more wordly now... I dont get to claim my bloody tax back anymore :bash:


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> Indeed it is and i think i found my new saying for the week:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Cheers. Connor, take it to the vets/give it to someone who will or the gecko will suffer - it's already suffering, so please make it suffer less by giving it the help it needs.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

kyledawelsh said:


> thtere is a reason that it is illegal to sell an animal to anyone under 16 and this is a perfect example


Without parental consent
Surely his rents must have known before he got it and therefore must have known the leo needed more care than normal
Iam not blaming the parents but surely they must have realised?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have now offered rehome if it is at all possible so there isnt a shortage of people wanting to help


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> I have now offered rehome if it is at all possible so there isnt a shortage of people wanting to help


Nice to know someone is rehoming in this area.
Blame does lay with the parents, they may not have known it was a deformed leo that would need extra care but they obviously let him get it.


----------



## Rukmini (May 27, 2007)

Hi Conner,

As has already been said keep the conditions clean and take to the vet. I understand why people have said what they have but there is no need to be so harsh. I would hate to have had the replies that are here, and as he said he is trying to prove to his dad that the leo needs vet treatment with the poll on this thread. At 12 or 13 it is down to the parents to oversee the well being of the animals.

An interest in animals is an amazing interest to have. As you are young (compared to us) you have to rely on your parents. If you are wanting to gain experience in reptile caring I would advise that you find some people near you that have reps and offer to help look after their animals. That way you can gain a lot of experience without having to pay for anything. As you get a bit older and prove to people that you know what you are doing you might be able to get some money by look after animals when people go on holiday. I know that when I'm organising a holiday the main thing that I need to organise is who to leave in charge of my babies. I would def be interested in someone like that. 

Hope this has helped a little


----------



## drumac (Oct 11, 2008)

Rukmini said:


> Hi Conner,
> 
> As has already been said keep the conditions clean and take to the vet. I understand why people have said what they have but there is no need to be so harsh. I would hate to have had the replies that are here, and as he said he is trying to prove to his dad that the leo needs vet treatment with the poll on this thread. At 12 or 13 it is down to the parents to oversee the well being of the animals.
> 
> ...


 
Don't want to jump on the slate Connor bandwagon but i very much doubt anyone who actually knows the guy would allow this


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

what i want to know is what 3 numptys voted no on this thread lol


----------



## drumac (Oct 11, 2008)

4 of them now:lol2:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

oh dear 4 connors lol


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

oh...wait so you can't add a :roll: emote to your "no" vote!:lol2: 

Well.....isn't it a good job I DIDN'T just vote "no" for sarcastic lulz...:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

But yeah this sounds quite bad, unfortunately I think the leo may still have not had any treatment, I hope for it's sake this is just a small cut which heals without infection.

P.S 2222 posts! What do I win?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I meant exactly what I said - RESPONSIBLE!
You are not responsible enough to look after this animal. You took in an animal that needs special care without any research or consideration for it's needs. I haven't seen you putting any money into a vets fund so that if any of your animals need treatment you don't need to come on here with your polls!
I am not saying that no kids should own pets, plenty look after them very well, what I am saying is that if your parents don't want you to have them and are unwilling to help you look after them you sure as hell shouldn't be taking in animals that will have special requirements.
Connor, If you loved animals you would do what was right for them and stop getting them until you are in a position to look after them properly, what you are doing is at best naive and at worst just plain selfish.
I really hope that animal sees a vet today - and NOT a reptile shop.
If you were sick, deformed, bleeding, would you go to Asda or would you go to the hospital?
Show that you can be responsible and then maybe people will change their opinions of you.


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

angela__k__84 said:


> I meant exactly what I said - RESPONSIBLE!
> You are not responsible enough to look after this animal. You took in an animal that needs special care without any research or consideration for it's needs. I haven't seen you putting any money into a vets fund so that if any of your animals need treatment you don't need to come on here with your polls!
> I am not saying that no kids should own pets, plenty look after them very well, what I am saying is that if your parents don't want you to have them and are unwilling to help you look after them you sure as hell shouldn't be taking in animals that will have special requirements.
> Connor, If you loved animals you would do what was right for them and stop getting them until you are in a position to look after them properly, what you are doing is at best naive and at worst just plain selfish.
> ...


Couldnt agree more, very well put 

Leeann


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

his idea of researching an animal is reading a care sheet


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

To be honest, I little blood from a stuck shed on a toe of a leo, the first thing I would do is clean it up, tamodine it, maybe some corn flour to help stem the bleeding, then keep it on bare kitchen roll and monitor it.

What do you think a vet will do?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Any update on the leo?


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

hope this wee leo is fine .I think kids can have pets as long as the parents are willing to help.My son got a corn snake when he was 15 and took care of it for years till he was 18 and got himself a girlfriend and then wasnt looking after it right so I gave him the choice to look after it or I rehomed it but needless to say nothing changed and I did rehome it and it was nearly a fortnight before he realised it was gone .I will not let any animal be neglected .Think maybe you should rehome this conner as I think that you just jumped in and took this because it was free .I know you contacted me when I was rehoming my berber but reading your posts on another forum I would never have let you have her


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

blackbat67 said:


> Any update on the leo?


he will still be at school the now


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

Charlie1985 said:


> this is proof kids shouldn't have pets, its always the animal that has to suffer and its not fair


when i forst read this i was annoyed, would you rather us "kids" go out and spray some walls? 



vickylolage said:


> Im 18 - just turned
> Had reptiles since I was 13 other pets since I was a bairn
> Dont you dare sit there like a keyboard hero and tar every young person with pets you irresponsible fool. Im one of the special needs geckos rehomers as well and all my animals are in immaculate conditions and have the utmost care and affection more so than some adults who get pets. Age is not a factor its competance.
> 
> ...


i do agree with this one tho connor, i'll talk to you about the little leo later on msn x



vickylolage said:


> SOME kids should not have pets
> I take and Im sure many others will great offence to that


 exactly, most people i know have reps and really love and care for them



piercedrab said:


> his idea of researching an animal is reading a care sheet


 isnt that where everyone starts, its got the basics and then once you know what the basics are you can start to look into it better


In connors defence
he can't drive it to the vets, he dosen't have a job to afford it, 

and tbh, most parents wont take you to the vets, 

so PLEASE can peope on this forum stop slating all the younger people?



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/111850-notice-helpers.html
or am i the only one that even know this thread exists?

most of the time, nothing in that thread happens, everyone just slates you

this forum is so predictable, i even warn new people about some of the peopl on here




And let the roasting begin.... NOW :2thumb:


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

i dont know one person who would not take thier child to the vets, the parents you know must be sickos if they wont take a sick animal to the vets.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

kirstyink said:


> i dont know one person who would not take thier child to the vets, the parents you know must be sickos if they wont take a sick animal to the vets.


 my mum can't take me because shes partially sighted and can't drive
as for my dad, psshh, you seriously think if he can only be bothered to see me for 2 hours a month, hes gonna take me to the vets?

some people are in situations like these, and CAN'T get to the vets


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> my mum can't take me because shes partially sighted and can't drive
> as for my dad, psshh, you seriously think if he can only be bothered to see me for 2 hours a month, hes gonna take me to the vets?
> 
> some people are in situations like these, and CAN'T get to the vets


Surely that's something that people (regardless of age) should take into account before they get an animal though? 

Don't get me wrong I'm not having a go at you or younger people in general. There's a lot of great young keepers out there.

What annoys me is when people post on forums with things like "My dogs leg has fallen off and he's in a lot of pain. What should I do?"


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> my mum can't take me because shes partially sighted and can't drive
> as for my dad, psshh, you seriously think if he can only be bothered to see me for 2 hours a month, hes gonna take me to the vets?
> 
> some people are in situations like these, and CAN'T get to the vets



you said and i quote "MOST parents would not take thier child to the vets"

and if you cant get to a vet then you should consider this before taking on a pet especially reptiles as most people dont have a rep specialist around the corner and have to travel a bit.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> my mum can't take me because shes partially sighted and can't drive
> as for my dad, psshh, you seriously think if he can only be bothered to see me for 2 hours a month, hes gonna take me to the vets?
> 
> some people are in situations like these, and CAN'T get to the vets


HI I understand but its actually illegal if something goes wrong with an animal or you suspect pain or injury or poor health to not seek vet advice.. you have I think 48 hours from first suspecting an issue.. a minor problem liek a cut.. could be home treatable but an infection etc if requiring anti biotics cant be..

if you are under 16 in scotland or 18 in england/wales and living at home I think it is the parents that are prosecuted..

i am disabled with neurological lyme disease and my daughter has it too.. we do not drive either..

but we ALWAYS take our animals to the vets if needs be.. 

I have rescued and rehabilitated poorly cresties , beardies, snakes and water dragons.. also leos...with owners who did not seek vet adivce or attention and have had to watch some die.. or be Put to sleep.. al because they said to me.. oh i couldnt get to the vet.. oh we didnt have the money.. oh i dont have a car..

i wanted to scream THE DO NOT BUY THE FRIKKING ANIMAL

instead I smile sweetly , use my own money for vet treatment and try to save them.. but that doesnt always work.. and many times ive had to watch an animal endure terrible pain before it is euthanised due to the owners inability to understand PROPER care and duty.. not only under the law but also morally..



i see crestie is on your want list.. i would strongly urge unless you have a reptile vet within reach and you are able financially to cope do not get one..

the thought of another rep suffering because someone who already KNEW they were unable tot ake a reptile to the vet just doesnt equate with my understanding of animal lover..


if you already KNOW you wont be able to reach a reptile vet if needs be.. then have a think whats best for the animal.. and not yourself

the attitude well it probably wont happen, my animal isnt likely to need a reptile vet so stuff it i will just get one... is like a woman walking through a dark park on the way home from a haloween party dressed as britney spears and expecting to get home ok..


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

derek n said:


> Surely that's something that people (regardless of age) should take into account before they get an animal though?


yeah, butwhen you first start out, you don't really think of it untill it actually needs the vets.



derek n said:


> What annoys me is when people post on forums with things like "My dogs leg has fallen off and he's in a lot of pain. What should I do?"


 yeah, they annoy me too

but sometimes when somethings hurt, it won't necicarily need the vets though?
maybe thats why he asked, just to make sure there was nothing else HE could do?


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

sparkle said:


> HI I understand but its actually illegal if something goes wrong with an animal or you suspect pain or injury or poor health to not seek vet advice.. you have I think 48 hours from first suspecting an issue.. a minor problem liek a cut.. could be home treatable but an infection etc if requiring anti biotics cant be..
> 
> if you are under 16 in scotland or 18 in england/wales and living at home I think it is the parents that are prosecuted..
> 
> ...


exactly! if you CANT get to the vets then you shouldnt have any kind of pet end of.


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> yeah, butwhen you first start out, you don't really think of it untill it actually needs the vets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was something I thought about, as with the size requirements when fully grown, feeding costs etc. 

Personally I'd always go to the vets if there was something wrong, that's just me though. Same as if something went wrong with my son, he'd be straight to the hospital EVERYTIME. I wouldn't post on a forum to see if I should. but again that's just me.


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

im annoyed now i cant belive that somebody will say "i CANT get to a vets" i dont drive neither does my mum my dad does but works from 6am - 6pm and has the car with him, there is such thing as BUSES, TRAINS, TAXIS and bloody trams in some places, there is always a way to get to a vets not having a car is no excuse at all.


----------



## callyross (Sep 3, 2009)

i dont know why 8 ppl have voted no to this one :bash:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

callyross said:


> i dont know why 8 ppl have voted no to this one :bash:


I voted no. As I said earlier I would have treated it an monitored the gecko. What would a vet do?


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

sparkle said:


> HI I understand but its actually illegal if something goes wrong with an animal or you suspect pain or injury or poor health to not seek vet advice.. you have I think 48 hours from first suspecting an issue.. a minor problem liek a cut.. could be home treatable but an infection etc if requiring anti biotics cant be..
> 
> if you are under 16 in scotland or 18 in england/wales and living at home I think it is the parents that are prosecuted..
> 
> ...


well said sparkle


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Crownan said:


> I voted no. As I said earlier I would have treated it an monitored the gecko. What would a vet do?


 the question is common sense..

a simple mild cut can be treated to a certain extent at home of course.. if it gets better great.. its when to make the sensible decision that it is no longer viable for home treatment.. for example is yellow pus is seen ( infection) poor eating etc..

my worry is so many people do not know what constitues coencern when it comes to an animals health..

theres no need to take an animal to the vet for no reason but knowing when to is paramount..

personally i didnt vote because i have no idea what interpretation to make of the information given..

what i will say is people need to be willing to GO to a vet.... and not make up pathetic reasons why they cant..

either that or dont have the animals.. simple


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Crownan said:


> I voted no. As I said earlier I would have treated it an monitored the gecko. What would a vet do?


well it would appear a vet would do alot more than you wouldn't it, my vet would do a thorough check up of the limbs and check the surface of the skin under a microscope, then advise on the tamodine and some antibiotics to make sure no further infection has entered the wound.

As everyone else has said OP do not get another reptile if you cannot pay or get to a vets its irresponsible and a form of animal cruelty if it gets sick.

I have a super snow gecko that cost me £100 to treat because of stuck eye shed along with a Blizzard that had worms and RI along with another one i had to have pts because we couldnt help it anymore.

it goes to show that what looks like a minor little problem can endup being quite severe


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

i 100% agree with sparkle here, there are atleast 2 threads showing this very thing already this week!




sparkle said:


> the question is common sense..
> 
> a simple mild cut can be treated to a certain extent at home of course.. if it gets better great.. its when to make the sensible decision that it is no longer viable for home treatment.. for example is yellow pus is seen ( infection) poor eating etc..
> 
> ...


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

Crownan said:


> I voted no. As I said earlier I would have treated it an monitored the gecko. What would a vet do?


Some people (possibly the OP, not sure) may not have the experience to treat it themselves.


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

i told connor a week ago to take this leo to the vets just for a general health check before i even knew about the retained shed and bleeding i even gave him the name address and website to the nearest rep vet as he stays not far from me this vets is pretty easy to get to as it's right next to hampden stadium so there is no excuse


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

derek n said:


> Some people (*possibly the OP, not sure*) may not have the experience to treat it themselves.


definately not i also said this to him a week ago that he should rehome this leo


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

kyledawelsh said:


> definately not i also said this to him a week ago that he should rehome this leo


Fair enough. I don't know the OP and I'm only going by posts of his that I've seen so trying not to be too harsh.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Good God this thread is insane
I agree with Sparkle - some things can be treated/monitored at home but the trick is to know when an animal needs a vet
Connor to save some of your dignity I would suggest you rehome this chap to someone with more experience.
If you want reptiles, research, learn and listen to people with experience before you get a healthy animal nevermind one that needs help.
I understand your intentions may have been nice however you are not equipped to deal with this matter and if your parents cant/wont take you to the vets then you have really no business rehoming a sick creature.


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

vickylolage said:


> Good God this thread is insane
> I agree with Sparkle - some things can be treated/monitored at home but the trick is to know when an animal needs a vet
> Connor to save some of your dignity I would suggest you rehome this chap to someone with more experience.
> If you want reptiles, research, learn and listen to people with experience before you get a healthy animal nevermind one that needs help.
> I* understand your intentions may have been nice however you are not equipped to deal with this matter and if your parents cant/wont take you to the vets then you have really no business rehoming a sick creature.*


Well said


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

connoer why do you always seem to dig a hole for yourself.. you get animals way too often and know hardly anything about them. you are no where NEAR expereinced enough to keep reptiles by the sound of you on this forum and the other.
i do belive u are a nice lad bt cmon this is a stupid pole who in their right mind gives a kid a ill gecko.. i ts prob got mbd or something.. pass it to someone who knows wot their doin.. n stop doin this!! u will dig a hole for urslef u wont be able to climb out of!


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Right can we all grow up! HE IS 12! (or 13 i dont care!)
Stop being horrible to him, at that age he ISNT going to know better! 
Its his parents job to care for his animal, he has part responsabillties till hes 16 in all fairness. 


Now Connor, im going to send you a PM in a second, iv had geckos since i was 13, All healthy id like to add, i also had alot of reptiles dumped on me as people knew i had them.
We all get into sticky situations and need advice, now i know you feel you are trying your best, please could you post a picture up, show us whats going on, tell us what substrate s/hes kept on?
Ignore the CHILDISH comments from so called 'adults' hun!
Some people on this forum need to just grow up, would you talk to your kids that way? NO i didnt think so! 
Now ill send the PM now, i just hope that everyone will grow up and look at themselfs, my mum never helped with my reptiles, if vet yes, but otherwise i had a job, but i was old enough for a part time by then! 
Listen to peoples advice, and do it, otherwise maybe your not ready for a pet, find someone local to take it on and care for it that way till you are ready : victory:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

beguana said:


> Right can we all grow up! HE IS 12! (or 13 i dont care!)
> Stop being horrible to him, at that age he ISNT going to know better!
> Its his parents job to care for his animal, he has part responsabillties till hes 16 in all fairness.
> 
> ...


trust me he wont listen to a word i have personally spent hours talking and giving him advice on msn and another forum after everyone else had given up on him and he's thrown it all back in my face

i just hope for the leos sake he will actually LISTEN for once and get it rehomed


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

kyledawelsh said:


> trust me he wont listen to a word i have personally spent hours talking and giving him advice on msn and another forum after everyone else had given up on him and he's thrown it all back in my face
> 
> i just hope for the leos sake he will actually LISTEN for once and get it rehomed


Talking to or about someone like that, even more so of his age is what makes him do it, 
You ever tried talking to his parents?


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

beguana said:


> Talking to or about someone like that, even more so of his age is what makes him do it,
> You ever tried talking to his parents?


talking to connor himself

i dont know his parents at all i know connor off another forum and speak to him on msn


----------



## Rukmini (May 27, 2007)

beguana said:


> Right can we all grow up! HE IS 12! (or 13 i dont care!)
> Stop being horrible to him, at that age he ISNT going to know better!
> Its his parents job to care for his animal, he has part responsabillties till hes 16 in all fairness.
> 
> ...


Well said! 

No matter how well you know/think you know a child you sould not say the thing people have said on here. (Might even be classed as emotional abuse to a 12!!! year old)


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Rukmini said:


> Well said!
> 
> No matter how well you know/think you know a child you sould not say the thing people have said on here. (Might even be classed as emotional abuse to a 12!!! year old)


Thats very true (Me a teacher in training has to learn all these things) : victory:

RIGHT! to clear it up

*READ!

**I have spoken to connor, Hes had some help from someone who has very large experiance in leopard geckos!
Explained everything, the bleeding, why when how, set up, ect AND the condition of the leo!
And everything sounds in order!

Will you all please look at yourself and learn that a 12 year old will see this as abuse and it WILL effect him in later life.

*​


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

she is going to the vet tomorrow people


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

beguana said:


> ​*Will you all please look at yourself and learn that a 12 year old will see this as abuse and it WILL effect him in later life.*


 
I doubt it.. maybe he shouldnt be posting on a volitile forum then.. do his parents know of this thread?


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

beguana said:


> Thats very true (Me a teacher in training has to learn all these things) : victory:
> 
> RIGHT! to clear it up
> 
> ...


just hope he listens this time but i doubt it


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Great news Connor...pleased you got the advise and booked the vet appointment : victory:

Let us know how it goes...and pics of the little one would be nice too :2thumb:

ps...how did you manage to persuade your parents to take the leo to the vets?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tarn~Totty said:


> Great news Connor...pleased you got the advise and booked the vet appointment : victory:
> 
> Let us know how it goes...and pics of the little one would be nice too :2thumb:
> 
> ps...how did you manage to persuade your parents to take the leo to the vets?


made them look at the leopard gecko and this thread

i will give yous a update with pictures


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

connor 1213 said:


> made them look at the leopard gecko and this thread
> 
> i will give yous a update with pictures


Good to hear! Cant wait to see pics :no1:


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

Any update yet Connor???????

Leeann


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

any update on this connor did you get it to a vet today like you said


----------



## drumac (Oct 11, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone had heard any news of how the wee leo got on at the vets as Connor hasn't been on to update the thread


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

i noticed he was on earlier viewing this thread but never replied any updates connor??????????????????????


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

kyledawelsh said:


> i noticed he was on earlier viewing this thread but never replied any updates connor??????????????????????


stalker :whistling2:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

kirstyink said:


> stalker :whistling2:


pmsl i just happened to notice honest :whistling2:


----------



## weeadele (Jul 1, 2009)

any updates connor thought u were coming on msn to let me know what went on today at the vet :gasp:


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

Can i just say as a mother, and a fellow reptile owner, Im actually disgusted by a lot of your behaviour. This lad is 12/13, we were all that age at some point, but it's his parents responsibilty, At least he came on here for advice, he could ve ignored the leo's bleeding and left it to die! 

If i was this lads mother i would be having some words with some of you, and the way you think its ok to speak to a minor! Then you sit there on your high horse wondering what the world is coming too. Its attitude like that, that messes kids up! 

You should all be ashamed of yourself!

Also Connor, thank you for your honesty and the fact you care enough to have sought some advice! I hope you dont think all grown up's are nasty uncaring people! 

How is the leo doing?


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe we just care about the poor wee leo :devil:

I dont go around speaking to all kids the way i speak to Connor but there is only so much stuff people can put up with from him. To me he shouldn't have any animals until he is in the situation to look after them properly, but then I did say this after he lost his snake after having it for only a day :censor:

Its young keepers like Connor who give other RESPONSIBLE young keepers a bad name.

Leeann


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

well his parents arnt on here for us to speak to them.


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

kimmie86 said:


> Can i just say as a mother, and a fellow reptile owner, Im actually disgusted by a lot of your behaviour. This lad is 12/13, we were all that age at some point, but it's his parents responsibilty, At least he came on here for advice, he could ve ignored the leo's bleeding and left it to die!
> 
> If i was this lads mother i would be having some words with some of you, and the way you think its ok to speak to a minor! Then you sit there on your high horse wondering what the world is coming too. Its attitude like that, that messes kids up!
> 
> ...


 
how is leaving it a week then waiting longer and puting a poll up of what to do be classed as responsible he was advised a week before the poll was put up to get the leo to a vet thats not very responsible if his parents arent willing to foot the bill and take responsability for the leo then they shouldnt of let him get it so there not responsible either


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

kimmie86 said:


> Can i just say as a mother, and a fellow reptile owner, Im actually disgusted by a lot of your behaviour. This lad is 12/13, we were all that age at some point, but it's his parents responsibilty, At least he came on here for advice, he could ve ignored the leo's bleeding and left it to die!
> 
> If i was this lads mother i would be having some words with some of you, and the way you think its ok to speak to a minor! Then you sit there on your high horse wondering what the world is coming too. Its attitude like that, that messes kids up!
> 
> ...


 when i read this i thought, "they wouldn't be doing this if it wasn't online"
and i know everyones going to say "i would" but trust me you wouldn't, :bash:



connor - i'll check 2 c if ur on msn later hun, hope the littleuns ok!

i think hes done well in gettig it what it needs, so can we PLEASE stop slating eachother now?


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> when i read this i thought, "they wouldn't be doing this if it wasn't online"
> and i know everyones going to say "i would" but trust me you wouldn't, :bash:
> 
> 
> ...


Dont think i have posted in this thread, but i would and have in the past said stuff like this to people.
An ex neighbour of mine was keeping a Royal in a fish tank, the substrate was soaked, only had a tiny heat mat taped to the side of the tank with no stat and it clearly had a RI and he said it wasnt eating...i asked why he hadnt took it to the vets and he said "cant afford it n its only a snake"i took it off him...didnt ask and told him if he had any problem with it then we could go discus it outside.
Took it to a friend in Bolton who keeps a lot of snakes and he tried to sort it out, he spent at the vets etc but it still died.

So yes, a lot of people WOULD say what they have.


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Hey Connor....wheres my leo piccies mate? :lol2:

How did it go at the vets? Hope its gone ok :hmm:I hope the lack of posting/pics doesnt mean it didnt go well...*please* let us know hun : victory:


----------



## weeadele (Jul 1, 2009)

aye kimmie we can understand what you are saying me and my bf kyledawelsh have gave him so much advice the past couple of weeks. When he first got the leo he told us that there was layers of shed on his toe so we told him to soak it in a bath, to try and get some of the skin off. But anyways we told him to take it to the vet for a check-up because it is deformed and is going to need help in every shed it will have. He says he would take it to the vet and still never did. We have had so much patience for connor and do really like the boy but anything u tell him he just doesnt listen to a word of it. He has had a corn snake that he lost, gerbils that ate each other, a frog that he put in with fish and ended up with 3 legs. Cmon he should read a few caresheets and actually research things before he just goes out and buys things. 

Fair enough he is a wee boy but there is no need for him if he actually listened to peoples advice then his animals would all be fine. 

Sorry connor but i am just letting you know my opinion i do still like you though u know u know ur my wee pal lol:lol2:


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

any word on this yer connor


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

perhaps in this case, it really was down to his parent not wanting to spend the vets money. now they are convinced, it is going to the vet... so not his fault? at least he tried by posting this poll in a desperate bid to finally convice his parents.

the other animal incidents i cannot answer for, as i dont know the circumstances etc....


----------



## weeadele (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah but now he is ignoring me on msn which makes me wonder did he take it to the vet hmmm:whistling2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

weeadele said:


> yeah but now he is ignoring me on msn which makes me wonder did he take it to the vet hmmm:whistling2:


If this is the case and or he is not answering etc i would suggest leaving it be, people like that arent worth wasting your time with as they im short will rarely listen anyway.


I ask myself daily why people come on here ask for help and they throw it on your face.


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

just hear he didnt take it to the vet he got iodine and is taking it tot he vet on monday thats over 2 weeks since the problem started


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

If this is the case, trust me the vet will give him what for! 
My ex looked after my kitten while i moved, ate some rubber got realy thin (in a matter of 2-3 weeks!) 
and he didnt deworm her like i asked (didnt tell me she was ill either) and I got told of! :devil:
Well i expained and got a sorry and paid LOADS to get her well again! Happy little girly now :no1:
like to say hes never going near my animals again!:censor:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

i just spoke to connor on msn and he told me he never went to the vets he is getting iodine to put on the wound 

i also said i will meet him tomorrow and take the leo and rehome it but he refused this too 

so AGAIN he has lied and refused to take advice

i told him to update people on here to which he again refused so i am doing the update for him


----------



## weeadele (Jul 1, 2009)

says he will give it to us once he gets bk from the vets on tuesday


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

he obviously doesnt care about the leo admin should lock this and ban him so he cant get any animals from here or anoy people with the way he is keeping animals he is under age for using the forum anyway he isnt taking advice and by doing so he is just prolonging the suffering of the poor wee leo


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

weeadele said:


> says he will give it to us once he gets bk from the vets on tuesday


 so its went from hes taking it monday to tuesday he wont take it


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

Hes already proved he lies lol

Kyle and Adele you 2 have bent over backwards trying to help him but he just throws it back in ur faces.

I just feel sorry for the poor wee leo. And people wonder wjy were so harsh on him :devil:

Leeann


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

weeadele said:


> says he will give it to us once he gets bk from the vets on tuesday


pmsl what vets he wont take it


----------



## ema671 (Aug 26, 2009)

is she okey?
i cant believe you actually made a poll for this!!!! of course you take her to the vets!!!!


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

Leeann_ said:


> Hes already proved he lies lol
> 
> Kyle and Adele you 2 have bent over backwards trying to help him but he just throws it back in ur faces.
> 
> ...


thanks leeann aye all i want is to know the leo is ok and see the best for it


----------



## weeadele (Jul 1, 2009)

well he wont give us it until its been to the vet doesnt make sence to me


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

im thinking the worst and it has stressed it out and died but hes lieying to avoid the hastle knowing that by not geting it to teh vet killed it


----------



## Rukmini (May 27, 2007)

Can people still remember that this is a 12 year old. I don't know one 12 year old that doesn't lie, especially to adults that are jugging him.

e.g. 
A - have you cleaned your teath.....
C - um.... yes


A - did you eat the cake?
C - No..*chocolate covered fingers* I was on the moon at the time

An acquaintances son was caught smoking out side his school at 13. His dad asked him 3 times and he said he hadn't been His dad said are you sure and he said yes. Now he is grounded. 

Kids lie its in their nature. They don't do it maliciously like adults. They most often do it to please or prevent disappointment 

It is surely down to the parents if he keeps it or not.


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Rukmini said:


> Can people still remember that this is a 12 year old. I don't know one 12 year old that doesn't lie, especially to adults that are jugging him.
> 
> e.g.
> A - have you cleaned your teath.....
> ...



Not quite the same mate...smoking...letting an animal die...Not really on the same level.

Nothing more to say. Just that Connor will not take it to the vets as others say, and he will not give the leo up - therefore it will die.


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

wheather he is only 12 he is still slowly killing the leo by not geting it medical treatment


----------



## Rukmini (May 27, 2007)

And the smoking child is killing his self. 

either way it is the parent that needs to be in charge and regulate what the child does. 

I also understand that things written in text can be taken in many different ways and that some people might not have meant to be as harsh as they might have come across. 

I just don't like people being spitefull and saying horrible things as that never helps anyone (especially a child) I have never heard of a child responding to hostile talk in a good way, they just want to fight back and dig their heals in.


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

Rukmini said:


> Can people still remember that this is a 12 year old. I don't know one 12 year old that doesn't lie, especially to adults that are jugging him.
> 
> e.g.
> A - have you cleaned your teath.....
> ...


another reason children shouldn't own pets



IndigoFire said:


> Not quite the same mate...smoking...letting an animal die...Not really on the same level.
> 
> Nothing more to say. Just that Connor will not take it to the vets as others say, and he will not give the leo up - therefore it will die.


well said mate

also he recently had a pacman frog which of course died :2wallbang: he said it was the shops fault which i believed but today i was told that he was feeding it earthworms he dug up in his garden so again another one gone due to his mistreating along with a corn snake, gernils and an african clawed frog so i think people need to be harsh to stop him hurting anymore poor animals


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

people have tried to help long before this thread was started and from what we have seen in the past his parents couldnt give a toss what he does


----------



## Rukmini (May 27, 2007)

kyledawelsh said:


> another reason children shouldn't own pets
> 
> 
> well said mate
> ...


Again I still think this is the parents responsibility. To regulate what the child does to any living thing anywhere be it a pet of a wild animal.


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Rukmini said:


> And the smoking child is killing his self.
> 
> either way it is the parent that needs to be in charge and regulate what the child does.
> 
> ...


As a 12/13 year old he is able to use his common sense to asses things. He has free will - smoking is free will.

Leopard Geckos cannot walk down the vets and go - "Scuze mate, think i got summat wrong with my leg, tis bleeding a bit? Reckon a plaster would do?" 

At 12 he should be able to look after something so simple, and supply it with medical treatment.

As I said - Smoking and letting an animal die is not the same. Smoking is your own choice, watching an animal die, yes is your own choice, BUT not the geckos choice.


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

this kid has no comon sense his parents are not intrested


----------



## Rukmini (May 27, 2007)

Maybe its because I have worked with a lot of young children but it completely depends on someones upbringing as to their 'respect' for life. From what it sounds from the parents they are not good roll models when it comes to looking after animals. If a group of people tell you one thing and my parents say another (at that age) I would have believed that my parents new best. 

I don't mean to get any one aggravated by sticking up for someone people think is in the wrong but there are a lot of influencing factors in a childs life and this will be one in connors life. And what will he learn. Hopefully to listen to those with more experience than him, but as he is 12 prob don't ask any questions on RFUK any more as people are mean


----------



## drumac (Oct 11, 2008)

Well -- this thread is going on a bit isn't it .What started out as a poll has turned out to be a bit of a war zone at times with several people voicing opinions but i think we should recap on some of the facts 

a week before this poll was started a 12 year old boy with very limited experience in the care of reptiles got himself a deformed leopard gecko with shedding problems for free with -i presume - his parents consent.A very experienced reptile keeper who knows the boy advised him to have a vet take a look at it.instead of taking this advice he decided a week later to place a poll on this forum asking if he should take the gecko to the vets as it was getting worse.9 out of 10 people advised him to do so - he said he would - but didn't.Also at least 2 people have offered to rehome it and he has refused their help.He now claims that he will get some iodine for it and get it to the vets on Monday -which i personally doubt he will.

Make your own mind up about his actions - bearing in mind he is only a young boy


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

ok these were pics of the leo before he got the shed off and the bleeding and redness started



















other pics showed retained shed on all the toes but this foot is the one in question


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

kyledawelsh said:


> ok these were pics of the leo before he got the shed off and the bleeding and redness started
> 
> image
> 
> ...



:gasp::gasp::gasp: omg now im even more worried for the poor thing!


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

if you knew him like we do youd be realy realy realy woried


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

the tail dont look too healthy either


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like MBD ( front legs shouldnt bend like that...should they?) and in the first pic it looks to have a hole in its side :gasp:

Conner, please let someone more experienced take this off you.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

weeble said:


> Looks like MBD ( front legs shouldnt bend like that...should they?) and in the first pic it looks to have a hole in its side :gasp:
> 
> Conner, please let someone more experienced take this off you.



Definately a big calcium deficiency. Cant see the hole in it? But its definately in need of some TLC


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

That poor thing.
Even an experienced keeper would have a lot of trouble with the state that is in.
I'm afraid I cannot forgive Connor for neglecting this animal just because he is 12. The very fact is that as he is 12 - has no way to fund this animals care and has ABSOLUTELY no experience means he should never have taken it.
He took this animal because he _wanted_ a reptile. Which is insanely selfish. If he had this animal's interests at heart he would have had it seen by a vet or given it to someone who would. Several people have offered help and the fact that it has been two weeks now that this poor wee thing has been visibly in need of a vet, and people much more experienced than he is have made him aware that it needs a vet and it has still not been seen is, in itself, animal cruelty.
Saying his parents won't take it to the vet is no better an excuse than letting a dog die of starvation then claiming his parents wouldn't buy it food.
Take some personal responsibilty.
If you can't afford to look after these animals and you _know_ your parents won't help you then DO NOT GET THEM!
I really wish there was an emoticon for *shakes head in disbelief*


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

angela__k__84 said:


> That poor thing.
> Even an experienced keeper would have a lot of trouble with the state that is in.
> I'm afraid I cannot forgive Connor for neglecting this animal just because he is 12. The very fact is that as he is 12 - has no way to fund this animals care and has ABSOLUTELY no experience means he should never have taken it.
> He took this animal because he _wanted_ a reptile. Which is insanely selfish. If he had this animal's interests at heart he would have had it seen by a vet or given it to someone who would. Several people have offered help and the fact that it has been two weeks now that this poor wee thing has been visibly in need of a vet, and people much more experienced than he is have made him aware that it needs a vet and it has still not been seen is, in itself, animal cruelty.
> ...



OMG. He's twelve! You dont think the same, consequences aren't blatent and using his parents as an excuse IS valid, what on earth is a 12 year old kid who wants to keep a pet going to do without his parents help???


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

If he doesn't have his parents help then he should wait until he is old enough to care for them himself.
Or get a summer job to pay for it.
It's not a good enough excuse.
My mum never wanted me to have pets - so I didn't until I moved out - when I could afford to care for them myself.
So, no, I don't think being 12 is a good enough excuse.
His parents won't pay for him to have pets - so he is taking in free animals with special needs then not providing for them. What part of that is excusable?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Crownan said:


> what on earth is a 12 year old kid who wants to keep a pet going to do without his parents help???


That was basically my point, that without his parents help (which he clearly does not have) he CAN NOT give this animal the care it needs so he shouldn't have it.
This boy has been saying for a year that his parent's don't want him to have reptiles and yet he keeps taking in free things.
If I were his mother I'd been having some very stern words with him.
I am afraid, at that age, really what your parents say is gospel.
He has no money to fund these animals himself - and he knows his parents don't want them in the house, yet he constantly defies them.
It's not like his parents took him to a local pet shop, bought the animals and all the set up then refused to pay for their treatment when they needed it.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

angela__k__84 said:


> That was basically my point, that without his parents help (which he clearly does not have) he CAN NOT give this animal the care it needs so he shouldn't have it.
> This boy has been saying for a year that his parent's don't want him to have reptiles and yet he keeps taking in free things.
> If I were his mother I'd been having some very stern words with him.
> I am afraid, at that age, really what your parents say is gospel.
> ...



Then its the parenting that needs damning and questioning, not the kid. If my parents told me not to do something, and I went and did it, at twelve years old, I'd have had a swift clip round the ear hole, relevent items would have been removed from me and I wouldve been punished. If my parents had let me get away with everything, like these clearly are, then I wouldnt be the responsible, well rounded person I am today.

You cant really preach to a 12 year old child as they are full of misunderstanding and deficance. Its the parents that need the rollocking!


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think you're all just a little bit sad lol
No offence
Fact is, its his leo. Its his responsibility. He is his parents responsibility.
He is not our responsibility, nor (unfortunately) is it up to us to look after that leo.
Im not saying it's pretty, and Im not saying I wouldn't rather someone more experienced was looking after it. But thats the way it is.
He asked for advice. Its up to the induvidual whether or not to give advice, just as it is up to connor whether or not to take that advice.

All this he said she said look at whats happened before wont make a bit of difference im afraid.
Like i said, im not saying its pretty, but thats the way it is.

As pissed off as some ppl might be, abuse will NEVER help. If you want to bitch about him, go ahead, its a free country. Just realise that within the purposes of the post and ppls wishes to save the leo, its completely pointless.
Although it may make some ppl feel better lol.

Unfortunately, none of this will help conner, the leo or his parents understanding becasue it is, again unfortunately, not up to us.

Sorry
hope u figure it out in time conner 
xx


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

This animal needs to be re-homed with someone with more experience and I would gladly take him if I was nearer. Poor leo.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Debbie1962 said:


> This animal needs to be re-homed with someone with more experience and I would gladly take him if I was nearer. Poor leo.


I have offered several times to no avail, looks like were all being ignored now.

I am so worried for the poor thing, MBD, retained sheds and what looks like the start of it becoming thin well i now know who not to sell to right now.

this leo is in desperate need of a vet i said i would take it and pay the fees and keep her afterwards.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> I have offered several times to no avail, looks like were all being ignored now.


I know several people have offered which is lovely but other than forcing it off him what can we do, it's so sad.


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

I dont believe i defended him! 
Im sorry, i dont think its right for everyone to talk to him the way they have. 
But his parents need a GRRR! 
Im going to be sending him a PM again :devil:
I dont believed i defended someone who can let a leo look and be like this.... :cussing:

I feel terrible


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

my girlfriend had a pm off connor today and he has said that he will give us the leo so we will see how that go's if he does give us it i hope we have caught it in time


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

kyledawelsh said:


> my girlfriend had a pm off connor today and he has said that he will give us the leo so we will see how that go's if he does give us it i hope we have caught it in time


Please let us know what happends  I hope you guys can help it but it looks terrible in my hounist opinion! 
I did PM him to give it up


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

she has now been re-homed thanx to the people that were helping


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

mind if i ask who has she been re-homed with? someone on here?


----------



## weeadele (Jul 1, 2009)

we now have the gecko. We will take good care of her connor u done the right thing by her wee man


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

connor has done the right thing and rehomed the leo to us i will keep people updated as to how she gets on


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

are you 2 together then? :lol:
must have switched the computer chair over pretty fast :rotfl:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

Hellcat said:


> are you 2 together then? :lol:
> must have switched the computer chair over pretty fast :rotfl:


pmsl aye we're together both on different laptops :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SBP86 (Aug 13, 2009)

well atleast we know the leo is with some1 thts gonna try and bring the poor sod back to some sort of normality and live the rest of its life happily and in good hands


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

kyledawelsh said:


> pmsl aye we're together both on different laptops :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lmao.

well im glad its in experianced hands now. good on you for rehoming him.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Fingers crossed for a happy ending for the little leo now.

Well done Connor for doing the right thing at last.


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Ive told Connor via pm he's done the right thing. Also I told him not to give up doing his rep research, to try and hold out on getting another rep until he is more capable of looking after it, save up until he has a decent amount, have some sort of emergency money for vets trips, and to make sure future reps are not deformed in anyway. I might not agree with how things went here with all this, but if he is determined to get another rep in the future he does need to keep learning and researching. At least then he and his reps may stand a chance.

I could have ranted and raved at him like everyone else. Yep...it was upsetting to see etc and Im sure he now knows exactly how angry he made alot of other members now too, but if any of the advise given around the forums sinks in with anyone in a similar situation as Connor and the leo (some damn good advise too I might add) then its for the better.

Good luck with getting the leo back to a better state of health you two :2thumb: keep us updated with some future pics please!


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

i would say keep reading these forums, and giving advice.
learn from posts on here, and the regurgitate the info when somebody asks a question about it. cements it right in your mind, i find i learn things a lot quicker that way.

by the time you are ready for another rep, you will have all the knowledge to hand that you need, and more.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Excellent news, good luck with him.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

her lol


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well done Connor she is now in good hands, if you ever need advice you can contact myself i work for Groovy Geckos and Ace Reptiles Gloucester - i will be happy to offer advice and information on care also the things you could get hold of for if and when a leo may get sick.

Dont give up the hobby mate but do make sure that if you get a leo it is fighting fit, also dont forget to ask lots of questions on here too!


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG soooo sorry Connor, Ive only just found this thread. After 20 long pages Ive finally reached the end. 

Well you certaintly did the right thing by the leopard gecko. Poor little sods in a right state aint she. Her previous owners should be shot!!!! Looks like areallllly bad case of MBD or could even be a birth defect with that front foot.

All I can say is welldone for the rescue. At least you had good intentions, the previous owners obviously didnt give a :censor: and its not like you let her get into that state. But with all special animals like that leo they come with special prices too ie VET bills. anyways you did eventually do the right thing by the leo which is the main thing in all of this. Well make a rep keeper out of you yet Connor.: victory:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

thank you to the people that acutely tried to help


----------

